# Health Insurance



## lewmar144 (May 4, 2013)

We are planning to move to Spain and want to estimate costs. Does anyone know what it might cost for medical insurance for over 65 folks?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

lewmar144 said:


> We are planning to move to Spain and want to estimate costs. Does anyone know what it might cost for medical insurance for over 65 folks?


Please take a look at previous threads on this topic (using search) - it's already been 'done to death'.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Please take a look at previous threads on this topic (using search) - it's already been 'done to death'.



true - & pretty much impossible to answer as there are so many variables & kinds of policy




lewmar144 said:


> We are planning to move to Spain and want to estimate costs. Does anyone know what it might cost for medical insurance for over 65 folks?


this link is a comparison site for health insurance (& other kinds of insurance)

http://www.asesorseguros.com/seguros-salud/


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> this link is a comparison site for health insurance (& other kinds of insurance)
> 
> Seguros de Salud - Comparar precio y coberturas de 15 aseguradoras


Here's another similar site: 
Rastreator.com - Comparador de seguros coche - Seguros de coche


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

*Health*

Why would you want the expense of health insurance, when, as over 65 you can get free health care?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

extranjero said:


> Why would you want the expense of health insurance, when, as over 65 you can get free health care?


not if, as the OP's flags suggest, he's a US citizen


----------



## neddie (Jun 11, 2012)

....go to Health, dental, accident and funeral insurance | Medical care policies | ASSSA Alicante. and fill in the 'get a quote' on the top right. I would NOT take it as a final figure but more as a guide.


----------

